
Fiddling with NeXTSTEP - boyvanamstel
http://blog.boyvanamstel.nl/2011/12/fiddling-with-nextstep/
======
michaelpinto
I had wanted to run OpenStep with VMware but sadly couldn't find the the CDs
on eBay! I fell in love with NeXT back in the day but could never afford a
machine -- a few years later my friend got me a slab, but I had to return it
to him as my life was in meltdown during the dot.com meltdown. Here are my
friend's notes in the slab: <http://www.obsolyte.com/next/>

------
Zev
If you liked the Xcode/Interface Builder similarities, Gene Backlin (he wrote
a book on NeXT development in 1995 and a book on iPhone development in 2010)
talk on it from last year's (2010) SecondConf talk:
<http://www.secondconf.com/videos/>, "NeXT to X: A Trip Down Memory Lane".

